
Ask HN: Is Route53 working for you? - tbarbugli
I am getting very strange issues from it since a few hours. Another IoT attack to DNS?
======
bscanlan
Response from AWS Support:

We have investigated this issue and are seeing incorrect responses from two of
the .io nameservers: ns-a4.io and ns-a2.io.

These nameservers are returning NXDOMAIN intermittently for domains that do
exist. As a result, once a resolver receives the erroneous response, it will
cache the non-existence for the negative TTL, which for .io is set to 3600
seconds (1 hour).

~~~
tbarbugli
nice that they replied to you. Still waiting to see a reply from them...

~~~
bscanlan
Enterprise Support customer here :)

It looks like the bad .io servers aren't responding to requests anymore, at
least from my location. I have flushed a bunch of my own records on public
Google DNS: [https://developers.google.com/speed/public-
dns/cache](https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/cache)

------
VeejayRampay
I've had issues with DNS resolution on apps hosted on Engine Yard and Linode
in the past hour. I'm afraid there might be something going on indeed.

------
chadnickbok
Lots of folks reporting issues with Route53 atm, especially with .io domains.

This is actually one of the few times Twitter is super-helpful!

~~~
VeejayRampay
How do you get updates on services there? Do you search for particular
keywords? Follow particular accounts? Interested for a friend :)

------
ga75
Our .IO is not working but our .NET is working And no AWS incident page

------
mattbillenstein
Yes, just had a small hiccup -- seems to be working now...

------
tbarbugli
needless to say
[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/) is all green
:(

------
tbarbugli
manually editing our /etc/hosts files nice! poor man DNS solution

